# dumbass.....



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Why do you wear gloves I could never figure it out?

I was cringing all the way, cable spinning up and up I knew it was going to bind and looks as if he didn't have a foot pedal. He got lucky his hands weren't in it.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Who let this Idiot play with sharp TOOLS ! :biggrin:

#1 Undersized Machine and Cable,
#2 Does not know how to run a overhead Drain,
#3 No personal protective gear,
#4 Does not know how to reverse machine to uncoil cable,

Somebody threw him in the deep end with no ideal what to do or how to do 
it safely, :biggrin:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

THAT is a beautiful thing to see. Now everyone can see how easy our job is and no risk involved. I should probably sell my equipment.








:vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm only 30 seconds in and he's already grunting before the cable even got to the pipe. :vs_laugh:

This is going to be bad.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

This guy is a friggin genius. 

He learned his lesson on using the machine for a clog so trying a different method. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol! When you’re on ship you have lots of time! That was an awesome prank!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> This guy is a friggin genius.
> 
> He learned his lesson on using the machine for a clog so trying a different method. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:




Tommy close your eyes..... JESUS H. CHRIST! Those guys are amazing! :vs_whistle::vs_whistle:

It had to be on a ship and all that nice crap is forever entrapped into walls and probably leaking on the deck below. The guy has $hit on his hands and he's going to eat finger foods for lunch.:vs_karate::vs_karate:

This is top level Winner!


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I watched a few other videos. One where he shop vac the water out of the toilet and then reached in with his bare hand and grabbed the toilet paper out of it.

Just why? I'm not afraid to get a little liquid on myself. I'm not a full bodysuit guy, but that's just friggin disgusting and irresponsible.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Is this supposed to be a parody of what he thinks plumbers do? There's no way someone trusts this guy to do drain cleaning or other Plumbing for real, right?


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

that guy will die within 5 years of either some sort of disease or on a job site.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> that guy will die within 5 years of either some sort of disease or on a job site.


We can only hope. Hopefully he doesn't take someone else with him.

I fear for the safety of the unsuspecting civilians who come in contact with him while he's on leave.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

goeswiththeflow said:


> We can only hope. Hopefully he doesn't take someone else with him.
> 
> I fear for the safety of the unsuspecting civilians who come in contact with him while he's on leave.


Like fingers on his girlfriend private parts and she'll wonder why she has yeast infections....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

It amazes me sometimes how some people think about plumbers,
My dad lived to be 95 and literally wallowed in the stuff on occasion.. and I have tried to stay fairly clean over the years but honestly I rarely wear gloves even when using a sewer machine..... Got a sewage pump to fool with today so the heavy duty gloves will be on my hands.......

Many people call this profession dirty, but they see no problem with any of their sexual habits like eating pussy, or the newest craze eating ass..or something real special called giving rim-jobs....Sweet god almighty --- so do you brush your teeth and gargle with listerine after performing this service ?? . :surprise::vs_whistle:... 

They dont think anything of it but in my opinion that is just waaay too close to ground zero for my taste buds to ever get near......

So Think about that ---the next time you go down on your wife.or vice versa.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@Master Mark Damn that was hilarious. How did you get so knowledgeable in these "new trends"? :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Absolutely nothing wrong with eating pussy. The other stuff you mention is definitely questionable.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what dont kill ya makes ya stronger.........


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> Many people call this profession dirty, but they see no problem with any of their sexual habits like eating pussy, or the newest craze eating ass..or something real special called giving rim-jobs....Sweet god almighty --- so do you brush your teeth and gargle with listerine after performing this service ?? . :surprise::vs_whistle:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess your much closer to california and picking up on their new habits.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> guess your much closer to california and picking up on their new habits.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


 well , you can get on facebook and see all sorts of memes about ass eating,, and many other nasty things and you dont have to look too hard to find them.. I suppose it is pretty common place out in California and god only knows what goes on near San fran sisco

these folks will blow you for 20 bucks and clean your rim for 40 , or toss your salad for another price ---and maybe do it all for free... 
Of course prices may vary with the demographic area of the country you live in......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


It amazes me how they try to portray and glorify in movies how wonderful it all is with shows like "pretty woman", "torch song trilogy" and many others that are much worse and would probably make a billy goat puke to sit through the whole show...


And they portray plumbers as a bunch of dirty slobs that mess around in filth every day......:vs_laugh:



Of course these days we are all suppose to embrace this sick stuff or you will get called possibly ****-phobic or even a racist.... its taboo to say anything bad about peoples sexual habits.......:vs_OMG:



..




















[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Whelp; this got off the rails quickly!

Looks like I walked back in during a ****storm!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Is this supposed to be a parody of what he thinks plumbers do? There's no way someone trusts this guy to do drain cleaning or other Plumbing for real, right?





Unfortunately that is what some people really believe and is one of the major reasons plumbers in my area pretty much won't snake drains. They are prissy and don't want to be seen as unclean.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> well , you can get on facebook and see all sorts of memes about ass eating,, and many other nasty things and you dont have to look too hard to find them.. I suppose it is pretty common place out in California and god only knows what goes on near San fran sisco
> 
> these folks will blow you for 20 bucks and clean your rim for 40 , or toss your salad for another price ---and maybe do it all for free...
> Of course prices may vary with the demographic area of the country you live in......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> ...


I got it....." p0rn PLUMBER"..biggest snake in town....


----------



## Navyplumberboy (Oct 10, 2021)

You know why i did it, cuz im a ****ing legend! At that time in history, i was made to pretty much keep the ships ****ter system up by myself and you know what i did?...... just that!!! People could **** all day long and not in a bucket because of me. You think i had time for gloves and ppe and worrying if i was gonna die? Hell no at that point that was the least of my concerns. So yall can go f**k yourselves! 😆😆😆😆😆😆

Sorry about this reply, I don't really mean it, but yeah at the time i was the only worker of that shop and you could guess the grief i got if i didn't get the job done 😉


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Navyplumberboy said:


> You know why i did it, cuz im a **ing legend! At that time in history, i was made to pretty much keep the ships ****ter system up by myself and you know what i did?...... just that!!! People could ** all day long and not in a bucket because of me. You think i had time for gloves and ppe and worrying if i was gonna die? Hell no at that point that was the least of my concerns. So yall can go f**k yourselves! 😆😆😆😆😆😆
> 
> Sorry about this reply, I don't really mean it, but yeah at the time i was the only worker of that shop and you could guess the grief i got if i didn't get the job done 😉


And you are who? Obviously someone who thinks his **** smells sweet enough not to follow forum rules? You have 24 hours to complete your intro.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> And you are who? Obviously someone who thinks his **** smells sweet enough not to follow forum rules? You have 24 hours to complete your intro.


This is the jackass in the video blowing **** all over the ship with a fire hose,he's the turd eater


----------

